# T Tracks



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I bought a bisemeyer drill press fence, which has t bolts for the hold downs.....why don't any of the t tracks use T bolts anymore....Looked at the incra, shop fox, peach tree, kreg, and bench dog ones and they all seem to use 1/4 inch bolts instead.....


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Or #10s. Personally, I like that I can just buy a bunch of #10s and 1/4" bolts and don't have to pay through the nose for T-bolts.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Can't you use toilet flange bolts instead of t-bolts?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I already have the bolts.......the tracks are the hard to find part. Most of the tracks I find are for 1/4 inch bolts.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think you might've touched on the why. Its a lot easier to find a 1/4 bolt than it is to find a t-bolt. Every hardware store has 1/4 bolts, t bolts not so much


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Perhaps contacting (on line) woodworkers suppliers say Rockler, Woodcraft, American Eagle, etc that offer T tracks will solve your dilemma. Be safe..


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been using the Shopfox red t-track for most stuff and like the way 1/4-20 bolts fit. My only complaint with using anything other than a hex head or an actual t-bolt is that the head will spin in the track making it virtually impossible to tighten with a knob on the top. I recently needed some long 1/4-20 bolts for my drill press fence. The bolt length needed to be 5 to 6" to provide enough thread for the knob to use but not too much sticking proud of the top of the knob. My local Ace didn't have all threaded bolts in that length, only bolts with the last 1" threaded so I ended up having too much thread sticking out when done. I ultimately had to rip a little off the top of the fence to make it shorter so the bolts would work the way I wanted.

Never thought of toilet flange bolts. Great shout for shorter applications. My Ace has flat head bolts but the head is curved a bit. I think they may be used for pipe or strapping applications.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Take a look here for T-track. http://www.orangealuminum.com/t-slot-framing-systems-and-tracks/t-track.html this track still uses 1/4" bolts but the T-track is alot cheaper.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I've used Toilet bolts a couple 3 times mostly because I didn't have any t bolts on hand. For me the major issue with toilet bolts is the limitation of lengths, 2 1/4 to 3 1/2" long, whereas T bolts have a wider range of lengths.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> So I bought a bisemeyer drill press fence, which has t bolts for the hold downs.....why don't any of the t tracks use T bolts anymore....Looked at the incra, shop fox, peach tree, kreg, and bench dog ones and they all seem to use 1/4 inch bolts instead.....


Ryan:

I have found the Rockler Universal T-Track to work with both 5/16" and 1/4" T-Bolts.

http://www.rockler.com/universal-t-track-universal-t-track

It is a little on the expensive side, but I have found that it works well and holds up to my shop requirements.

Eric


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been using the Rockler tracks for about 4 years now and I'm glad I bit the bullet back then. I bought the track and an assortment of bolts and hold downs. If I dished out $50 five years ago - that means I've had trouble free system at $10/ year. I plan making that a lot less expensive / year. :smile:


----------

